# How did you get your "handle"



## Gizmo (Nov 18, 2003)

I haven't seen this anywhere although it seems an obvious question...
How did people get their ehMac nickname or handle.
Maybe it was as simple as just having to make up a log in name, or maybe it was through something more humorous..

I'll start.

My real name is long and often difficult to pronounce
Back when I was a young lad in the RAF, some Squadron Leader was supposed to take me for a flight test and looked at my name in the roster. He couldn't read it so called out...

So who's this chap "Craig Gizmo"

So, Gizmo stuck. That was in 1976.

Often copied, never duplicated!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Simple. 

Real name: Sinclair.

ehMac name: SINC


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

well, i have a pilot's license, so partly to do with my hangup with all things aeronautical.

secondly, i wanted to start a zine/indie record label years ago and called it autopilot. i came up with that as a salute to my aviation background and also it's good to have a product or company starting with "A" for alphabetical listing reasons.

so, anytime i sign up for a new board i tend to fall back on the autopilot handle. it's also kind of asexual, so it's funny if people don't know me they assume i'm male


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Mannyp Design: Manuel "Manny" Peters; Design: it's what I've been doing for a living for the last 10 years.

Not exactly thrilling, I know.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I really couldn't think up anything original on my own at the time. i remembered a Simpson's episode where Homer legally changed his name to Max Power. Most web sites don't like the space so I modified it to MaxPower. It also fit in with the computer theme.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Mine is derived form my first name with a suffix, and was created when figuring out a new email account 6 years ago.

miCHEAL + ION = Chealion. Completely original, and have yet to find any one else with anything similar.  So does this disprove the idea I got my idea from the Chia pets?


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

TCB....Elvis baby!!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

autopilot said:


> so it's funny if people don't know me they assume i'm male


Well, that's one cat that's just left the bag! 

Hey, what happened to the great selection of smilies?! I'm down to nine only!
         

As for how I got my nick...it's a bit of a play off of IRC...along with it being a handle from my StarCraft battle.net days.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

Since84 -- that's how long I've been a Mac user.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Keeping in tune with my love for Hip-Hop and Mac's, it just came out. Been using it for awhile.


----------



## Gizmo (Nov 18, 2003)

TCB said:


> TCB....Elvis baby!!


Hmmm, is it only me that needs this one explaining?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

IronMac said:


> Well, that's one cat that's just left the bag!


well, i posted a picture of myself in a merry christmas thread on the old board, and a previous avatar was a photoshopped crop of that, so some people were aware previously 

yeah, my smilies went down to 9 also. just noticed. 
 <---- (that's one i use quite a bit... good thing it's still here.)


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Gizmo said:


> Hmmm, is it only me that needs this one explaining?



(psssst! i think it's in his sig.  )


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, I was going to sign up with MacDaddy but you-know-who beat me to it. I decided to go with Macified since our house, and most places I've worked, have all ended with some collection of Macs and can be said to be Macified.


----------



## Gizmo (Nov 18, 2003)

autopilot said:


> (psssst! i think it's in his sig.  )


Aha....  
That's weird, I don't see the sigs anymore..is there a setting.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I don't see sigs anymore either...it's not a bug...it's an ehMac feature!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Animated smilies were the culprit in causing typing to go really slow in the reply box when it advanced mode. I've removed the animated ones for now and will add some more static ones. This is a bug with Safari I'm told.


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

My handle comes from the fact that I sketch and doodle all the time.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

my handle/nickname comes from the fact that I have way too many vowels in my real name (Antonello) and while growing up their already was a Tony in the hood...so Ants stuck (thank goodness)


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

K_OS comes from my old WC2 days that I would play well into the early hours of the morning when during a game my opponent typed out that I had mastered the organised chaos technique I had too many units to control in his town and the dragons were actually killing some of my ground units, I changed the spelling of chaos around and it's been K_OS ever since.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I thought you were that Toronto rapper dude. Another myth dispelled.

My handle is related to my work.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I drive a lot. My cars of choice - two Eagle Talons. Thus, the nick.

"Mustangkiller" just seemed too crass.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Gizmo - You can turn off displaying signatures (along with avatars and images) in your User Control Panel.

Click here and scroll down to Thread Display Options.


----------



## Gizmo (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks...wow, so many options!


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Got my handle like this


Hotmail had just started..
My father had two emails accounts 1) [email protected] , he works in a mill 2) [email protected] when we lived in Niagara, a mix of my father and mothers names..

He didnt like hotmail and found the other one he didnt use but had the accounts so I said I would take them and use them as I was too lazy to set new ones up...


so I have been both millmonkey on MSN and lindmar on most boards

although, I now frequently use "eleven" from a tool song


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

Mine is a last minute Halloween outfit for college. Nicknamed from my intoxicated friends. 
Easy to remember and spell.

Hey, isn't this an old thread revived?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Carex said:


> I thought you were that Toronto rapper dude. Another myth dispelled.


hahaha, that's the kind of post that makes me spill milk out of my nose!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

and I had no idea (never really thought about it actually) that you were (are) a woman autopilot. Now that I see your sig though, the pink mini is a dead giveaway.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

heh, yeah. that's actually one reason i got pink. i'm not really a girly girl so i figured i could afford to own a pink ipod and not look like a 13-year-old. and so my boyfriend wouldn't steal it...


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I bought my wife a Silver mini for that reason exactly.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Carex said:


> I thought you were that Toronto rapper dude. Another myth dispelled.
> 
> My handle is related to my work.


nope K_OS not K-OS


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

Carex said:


> Now that I see your sig though, the pink mini is a dead giveaway.


Having lived in the WestEnd of Vancouver that is never a safe assumption.  

My handle comes from my love of things piratical. The yardarm it the "branch" off of the mast that holds the sails on a tallship. Occasionally truant sailors or pirates were hung from the yardarm. 51 comes from the fact that I couldn't get just plain yardarm when I signed up for hotmail many many years ago.

I too think this is a ressurected old thread. A zombie thread perhaps? You can knock it down but it just keeps coming back.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Dr.G. is what my students call me online in my web courses and in emails. It's quick and to the point.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

This thread is new, but the basic premise has cropped up a few times in the past. So I guess we could call it a zombie thread, because it is a topic that ends up coming back to the forefront everytime whenever something changes.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Rather stupid story, actually. When I first joined, I used my full name. After a while I thought maybe it wasn't a good idea, so sometime last Summer I thought I'd change it (that feature was open on the old version of the board at the time).

The moniker I had in mind was rejected by the UBB software because there weren't enough characters, and some variations that I tried had already been taken. Eventually out of frustration I just typed in _The Doug_ and it took. Actually I don't mind this moniker because I used to have a big "Beware Of The Doug" cartoon on my office wall at work.


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

Mine is not very original, mmp are my initials... it was available and it works for me! Used to use it on coin-op video games late 70's early 80's.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I like little pet rodents, and my name is Bill, so gerbil + Bill = Gerbill


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

Originally from PEI + use a Mac = spudmac


----------



## Macman27 (Dec 26, 2004)

I tried several and when they didn't work I began to panic. So I started to look around and saw the macman icon. There are lots of macmen so i added 27 because 27 is cool.

Yardarm51, I went to pirate college for a bit. 

mmp the 80's weren't early they were right on time


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Mine comes from my first name, Peter. Everyone has always called me Petee or Petey. My wife in particular. Those names were always chosen when I would try to sign up for email or whatever the case may be. Thus, I always had luck with Petie.
Much to my shock, when I went to sign up for dotMac, Petie was not available. So in keeping with Apple naming trends, I chose iPetie. The rest, as they say, is history.
So, Ya'all can call me Peter, Pete, iPetie, Petie. Just don't call me Peter, Peter Pumpkin Eater! I hate that....


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I would think mine is obvious. What? Never heard of the sackbut? ;-) No, it isn't an description of my backside. It's a Renaissance trombone, which I play from time to time.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Peter, Peter, what was his name again....


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Do I REALLY need to explain BoPeep? 

four border collies aka sheepdogs. Compete in herding trials, do contract shepherding, share a flock with my friend in P'boro... 

You can all call me Bo though  

Cheers
Bo


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Which begs the question...how many sheep have you lost so far?


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I lost a ewe around christmas, the dogs found her. She was dead. Sheep are really only good at one thing and that is dying. 

uhmmm.. if you leave them alone... they don't always come home - they usually get killed. 
I don't know WHAT kind of sheep SHE had that they came home wagging their tails. 
lol.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

elmer used to be my camp name at summer camp when I became a counsellor.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Chealion said:


> This thread is new, but the basic premise has cropped up a few times in the past. So I guess we could call it a zombie thread, because it is a topic that ends up coming back to the forefront everytime whenever something changes.


From Oct. 29, 2003 

From Aug. 30, 2004 

I won't dare repeat my explanation. Look at the above mentioned threads if you are interested.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

rhino:
derived from my first name, ron, plus first few letters of my last name, hi...etc.
stir and serve ......as rhino


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

agent4321

I'm a bit of a Matrix "nut" hence the "agent" part. The 4321 part is just random numbers, I think I tried to register with 1234 but it wouldn't accept it for some reason so I flipped the numbers around to be 4321.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Last name is Wood so as many members of my family do, I often get Woody or Woodsey. Then one year, many years ago, a new teacher arrived on staff at the school where I was teacher-librarian at the time. Once we got to know each other he decided that he'd call me Chipper, short for "chip off the old block". 

;-) Works for me!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

my handle is god's gift to women.





was that too much?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

now seriously folks.....

I like food, women, alcohol, drugs and rock n' roll. And all in an amount and quality beyond what is normal or sufficient; a surplus. And was born Gaston. So i typed "gastonbuffet..................................................................", but, ironically enough, that was an excess also, and the system only took what you know me for. But, i'm full of surprises.


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

I ride a sportbike, a Honda RC-51, so RC51Pilot became my email addy, and my nick just about anywhere I'm online.

I usually get asked if I fly R/C airplanes and have a P-51. I also get asked if I'm a pilot. Both are true, but not where the nick comes from though


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Bo, I still don't understand. Can you type your explanation again but more slowwwwwly...   

Hey Carex, what's the job link?

iPetie can I have your avatar, it's too cool (see below)

OK, so I was born with a seemingly complicated name that starts with Mosco and that has been my nickname since K1. I was also a Peanuts fan for a while (hey, late 60s/early 70s...) and I thought that Snoopy as Joe Cool was a scream. So Moscool it became, although it didn't become a street name until undergrad when I lived in Ottawa.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

"Strongblade" came from a Live-Action character I played back in '89 for the Ottawa Fantasy FieldTrip Soceity (O.F.F.S.). When I hooked into Macs and joined Helix Online, I took that character name as my handle. I was trying to set up an O.F.F.S. group on Helix and figured other players knew my character more than my real name. So I used that to help new players join up and find the group. It was originally Thrash Strongblade, but often, there are too many letters for a login name so I just use Strongblade now.

Been using it ever since.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Moscool said:


> iPetie can I have your avatar, it's too cool


I'd love to give it to you Moscool but I also love Snoopy as Joe Cool. I'll have a search around and see if I can come up with one that makes my day like my new Joe Cool. If I can, I will happily pass it along.


----------



## smilecentral (Jan 27, 2005)

I've been smilecentral for years and years. Always thought it described me well, and never been told otherwise....


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

I know many of you will be surprised but it my handle is Jane spelled backward's. Not like it's my name though.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

dmpp
David Michael Pisarek Productions 
www.dmpp.net

I ran a BBS for years... and IRC for many more years... my handle was/is sharky (yup.. that's right... before the cartoon and everyone caught on and stole my handle... I'm the original sharky from IRC going back to 1991)...


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

GratuitousCheese was an email address that I used in several places. I liked that name and when I joined ehMac, I thought GratuitousApplesauce might be what would be expected from a Mac fan. GratuitousBlather might be what some folks read when they see my handle. 

The avatar is a logo that I designed for myself, that sums up the Southern Gulf Islands for me – trees and water.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

*For Moscool*



> Hey Carex, what's the job link?


I do a lot of work in estuaries (where rivers flow to the sea). Lyngby's sedge (Carex lyngbyei) is the lifeblood of many estuaries on our coast.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

*CC's Mysterious Origins*

The tale of my name is one of intrigue and indirect narratives. Once upon a time, in 2002, I needed a new user name for ehMac. I wanted something new. The Simpsons wasn't wowing me like it once had so I decided not to use a name that referred to that or any other TV show. Although, if I had it all to do over again, I might kill our current MaxPower and take his name. Ha ha... Just kidding... or am I?

I'm cynical because in the world today it's either that or being gullible (or perhaps some other undesirable words that have the letter "L" near the end of them). Also I'm a critic and a critical thinker. The two parts of my <i>handle</i> go hand in hand really. Plus, I used to go by Cynical Critic on an old movie review site that has long since gone into disrepair. My view was and has always been that when watching movies (or viewing any media) one has to be part cynic and part critic towards what you're being fed.


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Well dmpp, my last name really is Sharkey. Sharkman was once applied to me by some intoxicated highschool buddies and it just stuck I guess. I figure it's better than some of the typos I've received over the years though.
ie. - Sharply, Sharkley, Snarkey, and one of my personal faves, Sparky.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

> Although, if I had it all to do over again, I might kill our current MaxPower and take his name. Ha ha... Just kidding... or am I?



Are You????












We don't just have my name in common. You want my screen name, I had a signature that would have been fitting for your avatar. (My childhood was typical. Summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets.)

Seriously though, you can't have my screen name.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Attaboy MaxPower!*


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

A former employee dubbed me "da Boss" and it just stuck.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

*Too hot to handle...*

ErnstNL = Ernest Stapleton Newfoundland and Labrador

(Strongblade, 
I too was given a Blade nickname, not as cool as yours.
I played guitar in a band, have a 1979 Schecter Strat in exotic Shedua wood. It's a very heavy beast. The other guys in the band would introduce me as Dernst Schecter Blade. It was funny at the time)


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Ramboman was a 80's nickname for my last name, Rammo. I also had Ram-man, Wammo or just plain Rammo (very often instead of my first name).


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Vinnie Cappuccino........  What a Stupid, Long, racialy inaccurate Nic eh! Well, It's the name I gave to one of my short lived, self published comicbook characters. It was truly a great project, I had fun with the whole process.... I'm sure I have a few issues left on the shelf....

Anyway, I got it by pairing my first name with my love of coffee and faded memories of a young John Travolta on "Welcome Back Kotter." Other chacters in my comic included Crab Boy (Title of the comic). Sexualy Frustratedman (a Superhero type), Angrya and Mega Meg (My old roomies), I think you can see why I didnt choose any of the Latter. Also It's nice to have a hotmail address without some dang stupid numbers in it!


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Long story behind the name, but basically it came from a high school band trip, where a bunch of friends and I formed a short-lived religious cult around a piece of fruit, with me as the High Apostle (I borrowed the term from an Isaac Asimov short story called "Nightfall"). 

Though we all returned to our sanity after coming back home, I kept the nick for my email address (I've also used variations for other things - my iPod's name is ApostleTunes)


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

How did I get my handle? I was born with it. Next question.


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

I dunno, I guess I know what I'm doing most of the time....

MacGenius


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

My twin sis and I normally have similar user names. Since she's living in Colombia right now, her's is LittleColombianCoffeeBean whenever she's on a board. So, I chose LittleCanadianMaple Leaf for mine 

LCML


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Gussie Fink-Nottle is a befuddled and forgetful character in the 'Jeeves and Wooster' books. Before we were married I started calling my wife Jeeves as she was highly efficient and knew my class timetable better than I did. Instead of calling me Wooster, she decided to choose someone even more inept: Fink-Nottle.

"Life would be so much simpler if we were all newts." 
Gussie Fink-Nottle


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

During some length and heated debates on Adobe forums, people got tired of typing out Just_A_Mac_Guy and shortened it to JAMG...

I decided to do that too...

The story behind "Just_A_Mac_Guy" was in the last handle thread and I won't bore you with it again...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

See that green guy in my Avatar. That's Kosh, a character in the sci-fi series Babylon 5, one of my favourite shows. He's a mysterious, vague character that no-one knows much about. Someone on a board gave me the nickname since it was our favourite sci-fi show (popular at that time) and I was a rather mysterious member on that board.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Am I interpreting correctly when I see a snake in that photo Kosh?

That's what I see, a snake coiled on top of something.

Ed. Fugidaboutit. I looked it up. It's some kind of Encounter suit or something.


----------



## MacNoob (Oct 29, 2004)

For a minute there I thought you were my neighbour. Until I saw your city. Guy down the street has two Talons.



talonracer said:


> I drive a lot. My cars of choice - two Eagle Talons. Thus, the nick.
> 
> "Mustangkiller" just seemed too crass.


As for handle - isn't it obvious? First Mac arrived in the summer. Since then I've had around 8-ish pass through my hands although the house is down to three now.

MacNoob


----------



## Barebare (Nov 18, 2004)

When I was 3 years old. I announced to my family to call be barebare. It stuck. Thru my teen years it total sucked. Now that I've hit that over 30 who gives a f#@* stage. I have enbraced it once more.
I sit befor you and say "CALL BE BAREBARE!"


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Ender is the principal character from a very popular series of books by Orson Scott Card. The name Ender is quite popular (the chance of being just "Ender" on any established forum is ZERO). 78 as in 1978 (year of birth) is a good appendix that pretty much guaranteess that I use the same nick on many forums.


----------



## Macman27 (Dec 26, 2004)

Barebare said:


> When I was 3 years old. I announced to my family to call be barebare. It stuck. Thru my teen years it total sucked. Now that I've hit that over 30 who gives a f#@* stage. I have enbraced it once more.
> I sit befor you and say "CALL BE BAREBARE!"


Most interesting, I have a stuffed bear that my grandmother made for me when I was five. When I got him I dubbed him BareBear because he was naked. He has clothes now, the clothes I wore when I was two in fact.


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

I really like that Bryan Adams song.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah RtC...we all know the story. And many of us have seen what you really look like.

But where the F**K did the giant shark come from?? THAT is the REAL question, old buddy!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I was around here when you bought that ehmac T-shirt and modeled it for all of us. You are almost as ugly as I am, old buddy! I didn't keep food down for a solid week! 

As for "Nemo"...I haven't seen it yet. And I have no idea what the connection is. 

Unless, in real life, you have a giant jawbone full of razor sharp teeth and no real skeleton, like a great white shark. Hey..maybe that's it!! 

But THEN you might actually be my ex, re-incarnated. Wot a scary thought!!! Now I won't be able to eat solid food for ANOTHER week!

Drat.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW...Rick...the chances of me attending the opening of the new Apple store in TO are about the same as my attending the next big meteroite strike on the dark side of the moon.

Pretty low from a statistical standpoint. (I was at the last big meteorite strike on the dark side after all...and I thought it was wayyy over promoted. Plus the food was bad).

Nevertheless, you might want to watch for a slim scots-looking dude with blondish hair and a huge reddish brown moustache and piercing blue eyes who's just under six feet tall.

You just never know....


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

MaxPower your name is dynamic. You strap into it and feel the Gs. 

Besides I wouldn't mess with a fellow AP fan nor would I tangle with an armed man.

Just beware of the sharks with friggin' lasers on their heads!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Sharks with lasers in their heads? Maxpower strapping on that big magnum and taking aim at my fragile melon? Rick the Chemist donning his ehmac T-shirt and waltzing around the room singing "_I'm too sexy for my shirt, my shirt, my shirt..._

My poor head is spinning like a frog in a blender.

GAWD...I'm gonna _HURL_, fer sure. Who's got the Gravol?


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Cynical Critic said:


> MaxPower your name is dynamic. You strap into it and feel the Gs.
> 
> Besides I wouldn't mess with a fellow AP fan nor would I tangle with an armed man.
> 
> Just beware of the sharks with friggin' lasers on their heads!


What about disgruntled Sea Bass?

AP fan?????? It's to early in the morning for deciphering evil code.


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

*Been Caillou for a long time*

Caillou is actually a synonym of my last name (French Canadian one would have guessed). I've had that nickname since primary school... dating a few decades back. AND I'VE HAD THAT NAME WELL BEFORE CINAR'S LITTLE FELLOW. 
Bon. It's said.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

it's simple really:

"as of this moment lionel hutz no longer exists. say hello to miguel sanchez!"

ya gotta love the simpsons!


----------



## rampart519 (Sep 27, 2003)

I used to be a dispatcher of repair and Installation technicians for the 519 area code for Bell Canada. The Rampart comes from the old TV show Emergency where the characters called the dispatcher "Rampart"


----------



## goobertech (Jan 24, 2005)

We had an open house at the place I volunteer and so were made to wear name badges with our title on it , I had no title , i do what has to be done , and the only other computer person who was comperable to me wrote the title ubertech , so I choose Goobertech , for he was university trained and had taught there and had certifications , and I had nothing , I was self taught and a gradeschool drop out .

a big dumb goober


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Mine is simple....I'm a new mac user and iNeedhelp was all I could think of.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

